# Separating a powdered mixture of Zinc Oxide and Silver and Silver compounds?



## saadat68 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have some powders that contain silver, Ag2O, ZnO and maybe some AgO Can I wash powders with NaOH to remove ZnO (as Sodium zincate) without any silver or silver compounds loss?


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ag2O and AgO is soluble in NaOH ?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 6, 2017)

saadat68 said:


> Ag2O and AgO is soluble in NaOH ?



https://chemistry.stackexchange.com/questions/75678/what-is-solubility-of-silver-oxide-in-naoh-and-koh

I don't see why it wouldn't work using sodium hydroxide to remove the zinc. But, I also probably wouldn't do it. I think I would just use dilute nitric acid, which silver and silver oxide is soluble in. Then cement on copper as usual.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ag2O will not dissolve in NaOH - on the contrary, it will precipitate better


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 6, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> saadat68 said:
> 
> 
> > Ag2O and AgO is soluble in NaOH ?
> ...


I asked this question to that site and it couldn't help


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 6, 2017)

How do you know the mixture of powders is AgO Ag2O and ZnO?

Is it the remaining solids from your battery dissolution that would not dissolve in nitric acid?


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 6, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> How do you know the mixture of powders is AgO Ag2O and ZnO?
> 
> Is it the remaining solids from your battery dissolution that would not dissolve in nitric acid?


Yes they are battery powders
I just want to test a process without work with nitric acid


----------



## anachronism (Jun 6, 2017)

There's quite a few threads about this project now aren't there.


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 6, 2017)

Is it possible cement silvers that dissolved in *NaOH solution* with copper ?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 6, 2017)

anachronism said:


> There's quite a few threads about this project now aren't there.


Yes, a couple more than a couple.



saadat68 said:


> Yes they are battery powders
> I just want to test a process without work with nitric acid


Well if it's just a test, then by all means, test.
Do a small sample, try it.
Just dont go overboard with the size of your first run.

I have a feeling though, that nitric is the cure to your woes.

Afterall, isnt the electrolyte KOH or NaOH?..


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes electrolyte is KOH 


I can not test when I don't know silver oxide dissolve in NaOH or not and Can I cement silver with copper from NaOH!

Does anyone try to cement silver from NaOH solution ?
------------
Edit: I think NaOH oxidize copper and produce copper oxide so it is not good idea


----------



## anachronism (Jun 8, 2017)

Silver Nitrate solution and Sodium Hydroxide gives Silver Oxide (ultimately) and sodium Nitrate.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jun 8, 2017)

Adding excess hydroxide to silver will form a soluble complex

Ag2O + 2OH- + H2O -> 2[Ag(OH)2]-

You will see on formulas to make silver oxide to add a quantitatively amount of hydroxide.

I learned this the hard way.


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 9, 2017)

goldandsilver123 said:


> Adding excess hydroxide to silver will form a soluble complex
> 
> Ag2O + 2OH- + H2O -> 2[Ag(OH)2]-
> 
> ...



Hi
So do you say washing powders with NaOH can not digest my silver ?


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm saying if your silver is in the form of silver oxide (Ag2O) washing with hydroxides will make it soluble and wash away.

If it's silver metal in powder form it will not wash away.


----------

